# soffit spotlights



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

HEy guys,

I'm building a sealing soffit to use as a bass trap, in doing so i have the option of adding spotlight under it


room is 11,7 x 13,7 foot, flat black color, screen is on the long side.

i would prefer LED spotlights, but what wattage and distance between spots?

best regards

panduro


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

In my theater we went with these... http://www.ebay.com/itm/121182529742?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT We went with the 15 watt dimmables and went 6' apart. Our walls and ceiling are flat black with a dark carpet too... If you want it like daylight in the room you will need either more lights or brighter ones. I am very happy with the one I got. If you check out my HT build thread you will see some pics with the spots (post 302), and also with LED rope lights (post 304) :T


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey ellis and thanks for your very quick answer 

the spots are cheaper compared to what i found so thanks for the link also 

Ok i think i will want them closer than 6 feet, 4 feet apart maybe(gf wants lights for eating while viewing and cleaning, so gotta make her happy).

i like soft light, but in a black environment does it make sense or should i stay with cold light?

best regards

panduro


----------

